# Stocking 2 tanks, a 20 gallon long and a standard 29 gallon.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am finally giving away my baby albino plecos to a LFS, so now I have cleared up my 29 gallon tank, currently in the 29 gallon there is a moonlight gourami, an albino bristlenose pleco, and a striped raphael catfish who is pretty fat now, all he does is eat at night and sleep the rest of the day.

For the 29 gallon tank I plan on adding another gourami, maybe a dark colored one to contrast the moonlight gourami, and in this tank I only want to have larger fish.

In the 20 gallon tank I have a normal albino pleco, and a single lemon tetra, I had 5 originally but they eventually died one by one. In this tank I plan on adding an albino senegal bichir, and 4 more lemon tetras. Other than the pleco and bichir, I plan on having small community fish in this tank such as tetras, guppies, etc... but no platies or barbs.

So I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just do a bunch of Cardinal Tetras int the small tank. Yay.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

GIANT CARP !!!!!!
or maybe a couple hundred common plecos..lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I read this thinking, "What?!?!?!", thought about it, closed my eyes, and sighed... :fun:


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

for the 20 gallon tank I was hoping to keep albino only fish, like albino congo tetras.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You should keep an albino of some crazy colorful expensive fish. It'd be awesome!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i once almost bought a couple of albino lungfish..they are exceptionally rare and highly sought after..but then my I.Q. kicked in and reminded me that non-breedable fish were not worth $1000.00....

ok...i never did the giant carp in a 20 gallon tank...but i did have a couple hundred common plecos in a 20 long..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

so anyone else have some suggestions, I really need a type of small schooling fish that are easy enough to find albino, and a type of gourami that has a really dark color to contrast my moonlight gourami, I heard some opaline gouramis can get a pretty dark blue.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

albino tiger barbs


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Keep in mind, some people (alot of people) would consider a 20gL and a 30g as the *same* when it comes to stocking. There is kinda a rule that is based on the amount of oxygen called the "base" rule, or something like that.

It basically reads, LxW/12=total fish "s. I think that is how it reads.

For suggestions, I don't recommend Gouramis. Those can be abit rough. If you like gouramis and have a (very) peaceful community, you might could swing a trio of *sparkling gourami*. Those are beautiful, small, and peaceful.

If you are going to get *Tiger Barbs*, get the real ones! Tiger Barbs are SO cool! Keep in mind though, all tiger barbs tend to be nippy and plain obnoctious to your other fish.

*Zebra Danios!* I love these guys! DON'T get Glofish (genetically modified Zebra Danios)! The regular ZD are GREAT!

Don't get Angelfish. It might be tempting, but those fish need to be in groups of 6 or more, with sexed pairs. WAY to big for a 30g.

All come up with something later. Hope this helps!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

What's wrong with glofish? In my experience they are very hardy and interesting fish. There is nothing wrong with them as a result of their altered genes.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> What's wrong with glofish? In my experience they are very hardy and interesting fish. There is nothing wrong with them as a result of their altered genes.


Glofish are frowned upon by many hobbiest. The shouldn't be sold. That is just more motivation for these people to Genetically modify more fish!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Really? I've never met anyone besides you that has a problem with them once they understand how they are created. It is a harmless change to them, not exactly like tattooing or dying fish, or purposefully breeding negative traits into them. 

All it is is jellyfish and sea coral genes that causes them to fluoresce, and all the glofish today are supposed to be descendants of original ones that were created as eggs by injecting the fluorescing protein into them before hatching. It passes naturally from generation to generation. I'm getting all this from the glofish website, wikipedia, and allaboutfishonline, btw.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, the Jelly fish DNA stuff is all true (way to go Wikipedia...this time). Yes, there are thousands (1,000s) of hobbiest who are completely against the development of Glofish. If I new where the threads were, I could bring up several negative post and articles about the _development_ of un-natural Glofish.

Glofish is so frowned upon by Euopian (excuse my spelling) hobbiest, that the buying, selling, and tradeing of any Glofish (yes, specifically Glofish) is strictly illegal.

I guess it is just an opinion, but if you like glofish, Zebra Danios are way cooler. Nobody frowns on those!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't see that you were looking for albinos. Albino Tiger barbs are fine (although, I really like the regular ones). Wait! There's more!

Blind cave tetra! I don't think that those are true albinos, but it is hard to tell since they have NO EYES! Still an intelligent fish.

Albino Corydoras! Get about 6 of these and they are the perfect albino fish.

Maybe an albino rainbow shark (I know it is not a school fish!) for the 29 if you were _really_ careful what else you put in there.


----------



## FishKid825 (Dec 4, 2011)

Albino_101 said:


> so anyone else have some suggestions, I really need a type of small schooling fish that are easy enough to find albino, and a type of gourami that has a really dark color to contrast my moonlight gourami, I heard some opaline gouramis can get a pretty dark blue.


you could get a couple some perl, opaline. and blue gourami's would definetly contrast your moonlight gourami also you could get some albino weather loaches(dojo loaches),


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL, this thread is from December of last year. ;-)


----------

